# The Smell of Fear



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.


*Truthaphobia democrats have it*


*Isn’t It Time The Easily Fooled Learned To Connect The Dots???*

*Congrats, Dems - You Just Made Me Do Something I Have Never Done
*
*What If Dem's Lose House&Senate. Can You Imagine More Asinine& Absurd Accusations Of Kavanaugh
*
*Trump rips into 'Da Nang Dick' Blumenthal, claiming he fabricated tales!
*
*You Can Not Be Civil
*
*Violent leftist traitors strike again...
*
It's unfortunate that the GOP and their fellow travelers cannot be civil and spend so much time lying and posting half-truths, rumors, innuendos,  conspiracy theories and assassinating the character of all Democrats; when they need to offer how to unite our people to pull together to fix health care, repair, renew or replace our rusting and dated infrastructure; solve the opiate crisis, mitigate gun violence, condemn bigotry and prejudice, heal the rift with our allies, end the trade war and support free trade, our addiction to dirty energy and wake up to Climate Change!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2018)

OMFG....you can't be serious. The left is unhinged and losing their shit over everything,


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OMFG....you can't be serious. The left is unhinged and losing their shit over everything,



Thanks so much for adding some  evidence to the truth in my thread.


----------



## Votto (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> 
> 
> *Truthaphobia democrats have it*
> ...



Wait....wut?

The Dims just "fixed" health care, all by themselves.  Not a member of the GOP anywhere around, yet the ink on the legislation is not even dry and now we need to "fix" it again with a Single payer system?  These same voices that lied to us about Obamacare now want to sell us a single payer system.

Um............no.

The Dims are assassinating their own character with their behavior, or lack thereof.

Solving the opiate crisis would help curb gun violence dramatically, but all Dims want to do is legalize the epidemic.


----------



## doesanyoneknowmyname (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> 
> 
> *Truthaphobia democrats have it*
> ...




nice post!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG....you can't be serious. The left is unhinged and losing their shit over everything,
> ...



There isn't an ounce of truth in it. You don't think people see what's going on?

You didn't include a link, what left tard propaganda site did you pilfer that tripe from?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

Votto said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> ...



"The Dims"?  Thank you for proving my premise.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> 
> 
> *Truthaphobia democrats have it*
> ...


We smelled fear when Feinstein leaked Ford's letter. It stank.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



So sorry Sassy, just for you I'll explain what most people will understand, the bullet point are examples of the fear felt by Trump&Co. supporters and the GOP in general; they are copies of threads started by people like you.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> ...



And thank you for proving that assassinating the Senator's character is all you have to offer.  Oh, and BTW, it's not even your idea, you echo the propaganda of Trump&Co.; sad that you cannot think for yourself.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> It's unfortunate that the GOP and their fellow travelers cannot be civil and spend so much time lying and posting half-truths, rumors, innuendos, conspiracy theories and assassinating the character of all Democrats;



Didn't Hillary just tell her followers to NOT be civil?

Didn't the former AG tell his peers to kick the repubs while they're down?

Are you claiming the democrats AREN'T lying, posting half-truths, rumors, innuendos, conspiracy theories, and assassinating the character of Republicans?

Big deal was  made about Mrs Trump wearing a pith helmet on her recent trip to Africa.

She the only one wearing a pith helmet over there?


your OP is just noise, and it appears to me, you're the one running in fear


----------



## Votto (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Yes, Dims.

We know how to use e-mail, how bout you?

Meanwhile, Trump is the dumb one.  That's what people like you constantly preach


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> 
> 
> *Truthaphobia democrats have it*
> ...



Civil as in slandering a man as guilty of rape from a 35 year old accusation without Due Process or supporting evidence?

Civil as in clawing and whaling at the doors of the Supreme Court?

Civil as in shutting down the streets of downtown Portland and threatening old people for not complying?

Is this the civility you are talking about, assclown?


----------



## Meathead (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> And thank you for proving that assassinating the Senator's character is all you have to offer.  Oh, and BTW, it's not even your idea, you echo the propaganda of Trump&Co.; sad that you cannot think for yourself.


Seriously? "Assassinating" Feinsteiin's charecter is a bit like saying Hillary is a sleaze. She was one of the few liberals for whom I had an iota of respect. She's a sleazebag of Clintonian proportion and that's a shame.


----------



## miketx (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> 
> 
> *Truthaphobia democrats have it*
> ...


Your desperation is noted. That smell you smell can be fixed if you take a bath.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> 
> 
> *Truthaphobia democrats have it*
> ...



If Democrats lose in November will you admit that your message is failing to gain votes with the voter or will you scream  " gerrymandering " like the Huffpost is now doing?

If Republicans Keep The House, This Might Be The Reason Why | HuffPost


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




LMAO! After all the shit flinging, lying, spinning wild tales of Russians hacking DNC servers bullshit by the leftard clown posse of commies the past two plus years, YOU believe that leftards such as yourself should be taken seriously? That you want to bury the hatchet?

I don't have any intention of living in your commie utopia vision that those of your ilk see for this country....no way, no how. Besides, anyone that is too stupid to see what a scam "Climate Change" and the Paris Accord was all about should never be taken seriously.


----------



## miketx (Oct 12, 2018)

In a nut shell, here is all they have.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



In recent polls Beto is down by 9 points to Cruz here in Texas, so what will be the reason why Beto loses to Cruz this November even after Beto record shattering fund raising in the last quarter?

Oh, and I want Ted Cruz to lose, so before you go off on how you would arrest me for stating facts just know not every Conservative loves Cruz, but I damn well know Beto will not win...


----------



## miketx (Oct 12, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Illegal Russians voting that will be the claim.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> 
> 
> *Truthaphobia democrats have it*
> ...



Weapons grade irony and projection!...It's as though the battiest of this form's moonbats are having a competition!


----------



## william the wie (Oct 12, 2018)

The proprietary polls for both parties are sanitized before leaking and judging by D actions theirs must stink. Bredesen is pouring money in at a furious pace, mostly in GOTV sites all over the state. That does not sound good for him. Nelson stopped running ads on this site that I could see. Heidcamp is no longer seriously campaigning. McCaskill is in a dead heat according to what her campaign says. Donnelly polls at 47%, Cruz is pulling ahead in TX. Manchin is waiting until after the election to decide whether to flip. As to the house. Having Pelosi as speaker will just about guarantee a field day for Sessions such as incitement to riot indictments.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 12, 2018)

william the wie said:


> The proprietary polls for both parties are sanitized before leaking and judging by D actions theirs must stink. Bredesen is pouring money in at a furious pace, mostly in GOTV sites all over the state. That does not sound good for him. Nelson stopped running ads on this site that I could see. Heidcamp is no longer seriously campaigning. McCaskill is in a dead heat according to what her campaign says. Donnelly polls at 47%, Cruz is pulling ahead in TX. Manchin is waiting until after the election to decide whether to flip. As to the house. Having Pelosi as speaker will just about guarantee a field day for Sessions such as incitement to riot indictments.


Donnely has a 3-way race....Unless the libertarians abandon Lucy Branton, he will probably luckily keep his seat.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 12, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


In 2016 liberals were wetting their panties over Georgia, Arizona, Nebraska and even S. Carolina. Now it's Texas, Tennesse and Nebraska again. 

Dont't forget to wash them this time.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 12, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I do not want Beto either.

Both political parties need lose a few seats to the Libertarians and Green.

So as you tell me to wash panties please note I hate both political parties with a damn passion!


----------



## Meathead (Oct 12, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> So as you tell me to wash panties please note I hate both political parties with a damn passion!


Wash them anyway. It's hygenic.


----------



## william the wie (Oct 12, 2018)

Oddball said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > The proprietary polls for both parties are sanitized before leaking and judging by D actions theirs must stink. Bredesen is pouring money in at a furious pace, mostly in GOTV sites all over the state. That does not sound good for him. Nelson stopped running ads on this site that I could see. Heidcamp is no longer seriously campaigning. McCaskill is in a dead heat according to what her campaign says. Donnelly polls at 47%, Cruz is pulling ahead in TX. Manchin is waiting until after the election to decide whether to flip. As to the house. Having Pelosi as speaker will just about guarantee a field day for Sessions such as incitement to riot indictments.
> ...



Increasingly the LP is carrying water for the commies.


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> 
> 
> *Truthaphobia democrats have it*
> ...



That's how the nazis got in power.
Old white farts dreaming of the good old days.
Jews for them, immigrants for Donald.
(Who's immigrant grandad made all the basic fortune as a brothel keeper)


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 12, 2018)

william the wie said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...



I assume you are sucking off your commie SS Medicare VA benefits.?
Didn't know they are socialist?


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 12, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OMFG....you can't be serious. The left is unhinged and losing their shit over everything,



Nice, in depth reply.
No college?


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


So many blank ayran nation minds


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG....you can't be serious. The left is unhinged and losing their shit over everything,
> ...



Degree in economics...didn't you just try to link the Nazi holocaust to Trump standing up to illegal immigration....you stupid bastard?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Oh look another left tard using the Nazi moniker and he's too stupid to realize the left is more Nazi and Fascist like than the right will ever be.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

Votto said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



People who don't learn from their mistakes, or even vicariously, are not very bright.  So, yes, I don't think Trump is bright, nor is he thoughtful or a leader.  But I digress, you did not respond to my premise, in fact you've once again provided support for its truth.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



"left tard"?  But I digress.

If Antifa is a far left group, why would you believe "more Nazi and Fascist" groups, which conflict with them, would also be far left?  

Q.  Do you ever think before you post

A.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> ...



What evidence do you have to make the claim that Kavanaugh was innocent and Ford's accusation was false?

Seems to me your attack on my character is based more on your biases and character flaws than anything I've posted suggests.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > It's unfortunate that the GOP and their fellow travelers cannot be civil and spend so much time lying and posting half-truths, rumors, innuendos, conspiracy theories and assassinating the character of all Democrats;
> ...



Thanks for sharing, BTW, next time you post in response to me please remove your blinders.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 12, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> So many blank ayran nation minds


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> What evidence do you have to make the claim that Kavanaugh was innocent and Ford's accusation was false?



What evidence do you have that Kavanaugh was guilty and Ford's accusation was true? 



> Seems to me your attack on my character is based more on your biases and character flaws than anything I've posted suggests.



Seems your entire opening post was based on biases and your hyperpartisan character flaws.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Next time you start a thread like this,




*remove yours*


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> ...



I've always believed a democracy gets the government they deserve.  Maybe if the R's keep all three branches of our government, people like you will wise up and realize power tends to corrupt, and when it becomes absolute you and others who vote for the R's, might regret your vote.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 12, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Seems your entire opening post was based on biases and your hyperpartisan character flaws.


His lack of self-awareness never ceases to astonish.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> 
> 
> *Truthaphobia democrats have it*
> ...



 Meh.....as a filthy liberal ya probably just need a shower.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > What evidence do you have to make the claim that Kavanaugh was innocent and Ford's accusation was false?
> ...



a)  Common sense, exactly what the judge will instruct a jury in deciding the truth or not of testimony.

b)  Common sense; what did Dr. Ford have to win, and what did Judge Kavanaugh have to win?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 12, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OMFG....you can't be serious. The left is unhinged and losing their shit over everything,


Making up rape allegations is how they define "civil"


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



We are to believe you exercise common sense after that rant you wrote in the OP?

And nothing you listed is common sense.  It's unsubstantiated speculation based on your own personal biases.


----------



## william the wie (Oct 12, 2018)

How the party founded by the big lies of Genocide Jackson can impute their own offspring to their opponents is somewhat strange.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Pointing out that Feinstein or some other Democrat on the Judiciary leaked Ford's letter is character "assassination"?  You really are a liberal shill, Catcher!  What Feinstein and the others did in that confirmation hearing simply demonstrates what the modern Democratic Party consists of these days!  You on the left practice identity politics and utilize smear campaigns against those who oppose your views...then take to the streets with violent "protest" if you don't get the results you wanted!

When Democrats controlled the House, Senate and Oval Office...why didn't they address any of the things that you say they WILL address now if someone will give them the votes to do so?


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> 
> 
> *Truthaphobia democrats have it*
> ...


So, you take subject lines from USMB, accredit them to the GOP, and the claim that the GOP isn't civil.  That sum it up for you?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Gary Johnson ran on the Libertarian Ticket in 2016, so unless you have evidence I voted Republican, we you need to stop lying about how I voted!

It is those like you that vote for one party system just like the people you hate and have caused this mess we see now!

Maybr if you would actually votw for the best Candidate and not what your political party tells you to vote for then maybe you can hold your head up high but until then, well you are no better than the straight ticket GOP voter!

Also you had no problem with Democrats holding both Houses and the Oval Office, so which one of us support tyranny?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG....you can't be serious. The left is unhinged and losing their shit over everything,
> ...



Who made up "rape allegations"?  Frank, your lack of credibility is become less credible.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> 
> 
> *Truthaphobia democrats have it*
> ...


WE CANNOT BE CIVIL???

I SUGGEST YOU GIVE US A GOOD REASON SOME DAY, BECAUSE AFTER THE DECADES OF ATTACKS FROM THE LEFT, WE REALLY DON'T FEEL CIVILITY WILL BE ACCEPTED BY YOU FOLKS, MUCH LESS RETURNED!!!


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> *The Smell of Fear *


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Pick an accuser


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



a)  I've looked and nowhere could I find any post in which I claimed you voted Republican.

b)  The D's held the H. of Rep. and the Senate for two years, they did not hold a majority in the Supreme Court.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Apparently you made up the false rape allegations.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > *The Smell of Fear *
> ...



Once again, another support for the premise of this thread arises.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Ford couldn't remember ANYTHING and NO ONE backed up ANY of her claims.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 12, 2018)

Kamala Harris taped me. I don't remember what year, or where it happened and I never told anyone until just now


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



You seem to have been struck dumb, and cannot respond to this thread in any intelligent / thoughtful manner.  Isn't there a rule against your misappropriation of the thread's premise?  It was not that difficult to discern, but ... well, I won't go there since I obey the rules.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Kamala Harris taped me. I don't remember what year, or where it happened and I never told anyone until just now



Good for her, I hope the duck tape was applied in layers and you were kept silent for several hours, at least.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Really, and you're surprised? 

See:  Sexual Assault Statistics | National Sexual Violence Resource Center (NSVRC)

[When I was a sophomore in high school (I was then 6' 1" and about 185 pounds) I was subbing for a friends paper route and was sitting on the corner inserting the color into the news section on a Sunday morning, it was still dark.

Some guy made the mistake to approach me and ask directions on how to get to Market St.  As I started to tell him he squatted down and put his hands on my thigh. I pushed him off and stood up, and put my left fist onto his nose.  He didn't go down, but backed off holding an already bloody nose, he ran to his car and called me a, Fucked off asshole".]

I never told my dad or my mom, I knew she would have never let me sub and earn a few bucks again.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> ...



Mud, you've never been civil, I'm surprised you can spell it.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



In this damn thread you claimed I voted for the R's, so right there either you can not remember what you wrote or you are a damn liar!

You said " you and those that vote for the R's " so yeah you included me!

Also punk you had a 60 vote majority in the Senate in Obama first year and Pelosi and Reid held the House and Senate from 2007 - 2011 while Obama was in office from 2009 - 2017, so stop lying!

Reid did not lose the Senate until the 2014 election.

So as you sit there denying what you wrote the fact remains you support one political party systems as long as your political party is in control of the system!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Nice try, I suppose you have the narcissist affliction since you claim I, "said "_ you and those that vote for the R's " .
_
I had no vision that you existed, let alone voted for the Republican Party, when I made that statement.  No wonder you voted for Johnson, you're a bit loony.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



So now you were caught claiming I voted Republican and now you call me loony while still denying what you wrote!

The funny part you have no issue with tyranny nor could you argue what I wrote because the reality is you supoort the one political party system as long as they are Democrats!

Also you were corrected about making a false claim because had you just meant those that vote Republican you would have not wrote that I also vote Republican and in fact I vote for the best person for the job which was not Trump or Hillary!

Hell I would have voted for Stein had Johnson not run because I am not a partisan whore like those like you and believe the country deserve better than the nonsense you vote for!

Now keep on attacking me because you once told me you would arrest me and use your badge to abuse me, so the real mentally ill poster here is you and those like you!


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever....




I've seen a few optimistic people talk like they are confident that Trump will or already has already turned everything around.


But that is hardly indicative of the GOP as a whole.


And considering the way you on the left has made a high art form of personal attacks, I take it your complaint about "incivility" was some type of deep irony that I just did not get.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Thanks for sharing, in all honesty I don't give a shit for what you think, or want you want others to believe about me.  I don't attack you, you're not worth it.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 12, 2018)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever....
> ...



I give what I get.  In you case I don't, since you have no opinions and make no posts which do not echo the propaganda you've been told to believe.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Here is more civility for you

Multiple Republican Offices Across the Country Vandalized by Unhinged Leftists


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 12, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Thanks so much for adding some evidence to the truth in my thread.


It's more evidence than you included


----------



## Correll (Oct 13, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





It was pretty rude of you to dismiss everything I say as "propaganda I was told to believe"


I made a real point in response to your op, and quite civilly. You ignored it, and attacked me personally.


Would you like to try again? IN the spirit of civility and pursuit of real honest dialog?



Here it is again.


I've seen a few optimistic people talk like they are confident that Trump will or already has already turned everything around.


But that is hardly indicative of the GOP as a whole.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 13, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Lies.
I've noticed the civility levels have tanked recently. 
Even more than usual. 
You see the left believes only in taking a position that is the exact polar opposite of conservatives.
Whatever we support, you oppose.
That's your entire political ideology in a nutshell.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 13, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



The dominate position taken by conservatives (small 'c') is to attack the left.  What positive methods do you or other's on the right have to offer.  Be explicit!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 13, 2018)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Fair enough.

.Q.  Are you suggesting more members of the GOP do not support the chaos and hate mongering which defines Trump and his followers.

Where is the bus those members Trump has tossed under the bus hidden?

It is clear that the leadership in the Congress, McConnell and Ryan in particular, have turned the country upside down, by putting the R Party First, and not We the People.


----------



## Correll (Oct 13, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





Better jobs and wages though better trade and immigration policy.


----------



## Correll (Oct 13, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




I consider the accusation of "hate mongering" to be "propaganda YOU were told to believe"


Give me, in your opinion, the most important example of Trump "hatemongering", and I will address it.


DO NOT do what libs normally do in this situation, which is throw a large number of rash accusations or links up, and pretend that you are prepared to seriously discuss each one. 


Give me what you consider the most important.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 13, 2018)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



One data point which can be attributed to the Obama Administration guiding the ship of state away from the rocks.  All Trump has done in the regard to better jobs and higher wages is your wishful thinking.

The Great Recession lasted two years, from 2007 to 2009:

"The economic downturn the United States suffered from late 2007 to the third quarter of 2009 was particularly damaging. Output, consumption, investment, employment and total hours worked dropped far more during the recent recession than the comparable average figures for all other recessions since 1945."

See:   The Great Recession: A Macroeconomic Earthquake | Federal Reserve Bank of Minneapolis

Let's not pretend Trump has done anything to bring us back from the brink as did Obama.  Trump inherited an economy already on the mend, notwithstanding the efforts by McConnell&Co. to oppose Obama and his  efforts to bring us back.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 13, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> 
> 
> *Truthaphobia democrats have it*
> ...




Oh Teh Irony.

Links to the conservative mobs shouting down people at Congressional Hearings and rioting on University campuses to prevent liberals from speaking?

Links to Conservative leaders calling for conservatives to harass and attack liberals in restaurants and outside of their homes and businesses?


----------



## Correll (Oct 13, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





Underneath the normal ups and downs of the economy have been a decades long wage stagnation, caused by, imo, outsourcing, the trade deficit and immigration.


Many of Trump's policies, if enacted, should remove the primary factors driving that stagnation.


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 13, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Couldn't resist your economic foul mouth I see.
No, your economic assumption.
No post docs?
I said Jews were hitlers target, immigrants are dons.
Nothing new 
I guess you knew our founder Ben tried to ban German immigrants?
"They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
Sound familiar?
Hey I lived in London when the apt signs said "no Irish or dogs"
Irish, Italians, polish it goes on.
All to ban people who work harder and contribute more than the scared natives


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 13, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Can't resist the insult as usual.
Sort of takes away an adult argument.
Really?
Dictionaries all wrong?
Didn't realize adolf and Benito were that mild.
Can I get you to watch Rick Steve's facism in Europe doc?
I learned something.


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 13, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



What's a Nazi moniker?
You seem to be very familiar
Got any torch bearing marches scheduled?
I just saw where there are 10000 Arran nations boys here.
Presumably all white?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 13, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> ...



How soon you forget.  The Lock her Up mob at rallies for Trump since 2016; the screams and hysteria when Democratic members of Congress had town halls during the summer when they tried to explain the PPACA; the attacks on Obama and the First Lady on the Internet and Fox programming.

I'm all for shamming conservatives who support the egregious treatment of families on our Southern Border, but do not claim they should be locked up, jailed, unless they are afforded due process and found guilty of a crime.

You and the rest of the small 'c' conservatives need to grow up, stop being so hypocritical and offer something We the People can support.  Hate and fear only convince some of the people all of the time.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 13, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




Nonsense.   People chanting at a political rally while doing absolutely nothing that is physically intimidating to the subject of the chant are not the same as PAID PROTESTORS who disrupt Congressional hearings, harass people trying to have dinner with their families, and break windows and commit vandalism to prevent people from speaking on campus.

Shame on you for trying to conflate a political rally with Violence-Harassment-Vandalism.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 16, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



More civility

Suspicious letter delivered to Republican Sen. Susan Collins residence in Maine


----------



## Mindful (Oct 16, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...



You really saw that in London?

"No Irish or dogs"?


----------



## JoeMoma (Oct 16, 2018)

Fear smells like chicken!


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 16, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> 
> 
> *Truthaphobia democrats have it*
> ...


I'll credit you with posting without name calling, cursing or invective [and I mean lately not just this post]...I don't agree with you but don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 16, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Your conspiracy comment has no feet.  Of  course the propaganda is that a very rich Jewish citizen is paying people to carry signs;  there is NO Evidence that any singular person has somehow reached out and done so.  Of course someone like you echoes this BIG LIE, and that is deplorable.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 16, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



And?  You want the reader to believe someone on the left posted this "Suspicious letter".  At least that is my inference. 

It took me less than a couple of seconds to see
 other alternative explanations:  A paid agent provocateur, A victim sexually assaulted as a teen, or their parent or SO; someone who found Collins hour long justification over the top, mostly more about her job security than what is good for the country, or given the coming Midterms, a machination of the RNC, the NRA or the White House.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 16, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




How sad you are.

Seriously.   I'd suggest you get help, but I doubt it would do much good at this point.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 16, 2018)

Votto said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> ...



Your ignorance always amazes me:  a)  The War on Drugs is and has been a failure for decades; b) The Democrats reformed health care, and made it more accessible to more citizens; the PPACA allowed those with serious and long term illnesses / conditions to purchase insurance; it also reduced the cost to local government which needed to provide care to all, including those with no insurance and no money to pay the bill.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 16, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




What form of help do you believe I need?  I'm open to criticism, when it is rational and informative; not emotional and an invective.

So it's now your turn to reply to my question, what form of help will you suggest? 

In the mean time I will play some Frisbee with our dog, then work with my wife to rake the leaves and compost them; then we'll lunch; this afternoon I'll watch Baseball Playoffs; I want Milwaukee to beat LA, of course, and Boston to beat Houston; I will also read my book during the commercials and between pitches.


----------



## The Purge (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Now keep on attacking me because you once told me you would arrest me and use your badge to abuse me, so the real mentally ill poster here is you and those like you!


*Claims* he was a cop...I seriously doubt a sociopath like him could pass the psych test.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 16, 2018)

The Purge said:


>



Didn't he also promise to build a wall, have Mexico pay for it, easily win tariff wars, write a million dollar check if Sen. Warren took a DNA test which resulted in a positive Native America result?

Trump is a serial liar, and you are parroting his filth:
Democrats want our border secure; to keep terrorists out and dirty bombs out.  They also want clarity on immigration, and do not want children taken from their mothers, and incarcerating both in separate cages, many time miles and miles apart.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 16, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Now keep on attacking me because you once told me you would arrest me and use your badge to abuse me, so the real mentally ill poster here is you and those like you!
> ...



If anyone on this post suffers from a personality disorder, they have chosen the name Oddball for a reason.  As for the false claim by BTL, the lie he posted cannot be proved by any post I've made.

As for the use of the archaic word, Sociopath, I can assure the Odd one that it is he who is one very pretentious jerk.


----------



## Correll (Oct 16, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




1. It is wrong of Trump to not have put more of a good faith effort into the Wall. He needs to light a fire under the gop congress. Figuratively at first.

2. It is a fucking joke for you to claim you dems want a secure border.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



1a)  "Figuratively at first"?  That is how Hitler established his power, literally. 

2a)  Anyone who was aware, awake and not with Trump when he saw the thousands cheer when the WTC collapsed, want border security.  Your claim Democrats do not want border security is both ridiculous and a damn lie.


----------



## The Purge (Oct 16, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Wall currently being built, Wait and see if NAFTA brings us wall money, easy on immigration NO ONE ENTERS ILLEGALLY, SENT BACK IMMEDIATELY...although this can also be a chip with Mexico, have THEM keep the illegals  out in exchange for better trade deal!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 17, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Civility

Two Minnesota GOP candidates say they were attacked, punched


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 17, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Gee, two of them.  Under oath and before Congress at risk of Perjury?  NO?  Well, being Republicans we need to disbelieve them and demand verification; being your source we need a real source to provide verification.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 17, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Civility

Professor calls for harassing Republicans at restaurants, sticking ‘fingers in their salads’


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 17, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Civil woman batterer

Dem operative for Soros-funded group arrested for 'battery' against Nevada GOP candidate's campaign manager


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 17, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> 
> 
> *Truthaphobia democrats have it*
> ...


Civil? Are you trying to say the Democrats have been "Civil"? Wait let me say it for you "When they go low, we go high!"


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Civil behavior 

'I HATE TED CRUZ!' Triggered Texan tears up yard signs, rushes homeowner - The American Mirror


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Civil

'We Are Hunting You': VT GOP Candidate Receives Letter With Death, Rape Threats


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> 
> 
> *Truthaphobia democrats have it*
> ...


Democrats smell like roadkill after their stupidity during Kavanaugh hearings.


----------



## Deno (Oct 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> 
> 
> *Truthaphobia democrats have it*
> ...




You tards are in for a historic ass kicking come November 6th....

Trump with the help of the good and decent American people

is going SPANK your ASS good...…

Your scum bag and violent tactics will not be rewarded.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 18, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> ...




You're wrong, that smell is the fear from the gas in your intestines and subliminal knowledge the American people will reject the far right in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Deno (Oct 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




You are fooling yourself....

No one wants the mob in charge....

We can stick a fork in your libtarded asses....

You are done...……..


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Look how civil

Disturbing Video: Man Verbally Abuses Widow Of NYPD 9/11 Widow After Portland Violence


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 18, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



All of this civil behavior

Utah man charged for sending toxic letters to Trump, other admin officials


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 19, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Their are nuts on both sides of the aisle, but most come from the bottom of the political clock, the idiot fringe.

For those who don't know what the political clock is, it is a simple but thoughtful example of how the political demography can be graphed.

Looking at a Clock Face:

(A)  10 to 12 are the moderate Democrats (D's); 12 to 2 are moderate Republicans (R);

(B) From 8 to 10 liberal and progressive D's; 2 to 4 are conservative R's;

(C) From 7 to 8 are Radical D's; From 4 to 5 are Revolutionary R's;

(D)  From 7 to 5 are the fringe groups;  

Q.  Where do you, the reader, put themselves.  (Be honest)

I'm a B.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 19, 2018)

The Smell of Fear permeates the MSM.  A few minutes ago my wife alerted me to an ad on Good Morning America , a television add attacking all Democrats and claiming horrible things will occur if the watcher votes for any Democrat.

For the record, who paid for this scurrilous attack can not be discerned,  but what is obvious the GOP has not repudiated this fear mongering, and in fact President Trump has begun his own version of fear mongering, adding hate mongering to his rhetoric.

ABC has a duty to the public to divulge where the money came from, and where and who prodiced it.

Is it possible that Saudi Arabia, Russia or N. Korea are behind this effort to fool the voter and to create chaos?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



It was you who created this hyperpartisan thread, not me.

_"It's unfortunate that the GOP and their fellow travelers cannot be civil and spend so much time lying and posting half-truths, rumors, innuendos, conspiracy theories and assassinating the character of all Democrats"_


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 19, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Grow up!  I didn't create the hate and fear which engulfs this thread, or the many posts which even now can be found on active topics spreading disinformation.

Maybe members and mods ought to have a code of ethics, that would thin out the herd.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



No, you just took a hyper partisan attack against the opposition when you just earlier today admitted your side is just as guilty, so what was the point?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> 
> 
> *Truthaphobia democrats have it*
> ...



Fuckin A!

You live on Bizarro world. 


This your planet:


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 20, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> ...



I'd report this post of your's Marry, but rules don't apply to people like you; like trump and McConnell you believe you are special, well you are, if special is used to describe children who suffer from mental disabilities.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 20, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



It goes to my pragmatic side; I don't like bullies, and as a kid whenever I observed someone being bullied I intervened.  Sometimes I got into trouble, but it never bothers me to do the right thing.

I am partisan, I am a Democrat, but not fearful of disagreeing or criticizing some policies or Democratic candidates.

I am and remain opposed to the Republican Party, and the Republican Party since Reagan has become hyper partisan, and as all but forgotten the first three words of the Constitution:  WE THE PEOPLE.

Anyone who has listened to Trump, cannot provide anything to support his rhetoric.  They may agree with a policy or two, but they should not decide anyone to support a bully, a narcissist and a megalomaniac.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> It goes to my pragmatic side; I don't like bullies, and as a kid whenever I observed someone being bullied I intervened.  Sometimes I got into trouble, but it never bothers me to do the right thing.
> 
> I am partisan, I am a Democrat, but not fearful of disagreeing or criticizing some policies or Democratic candidates.
> 
> ...



...and yet you voted for Hillary....


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 20, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > It goes to my pragmatic side; I don't like bullies, and as a kid whenever I observed someone being bullied I intervened.  Sometimes I got into trouble, but it never bothers me to do the right thing.
> ...



Not in the primary.   I wouldn't have voted for Trump for any position of leadership, he lacks the people skills to ever be a successful in any capacity where he has to interact with other human beings.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



IOW, you snitched and nobody gave a fuck.

Here's something special for you.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




Rules definitely apply to me. You are a tard.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 20, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Rules are made because of people like you and other dopes.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Bubba, I am not mentally deficient and living in a weird alternate reality like you, sorry.

You probably belong in an institution. Who knew TDS would be such a major illness? 


You got a bad case of it, bro.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 22, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> It's unfortunate that the GOP and their fellow travelers cannot be civil and spend so much time lying and posting half-truths, rumors, innuendos,  conspiracy theories and assassinating the character of all Democrats


So true.

*And, *the _*contrast*_ with the _*Democrats,*_ who are so reliably civil, kind, rational, thoughtful, tolerant and honest, is so profound!



Absolutely fascinating.
.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 22, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > It's unfortunate that the GOP and their fellow travelers cannot be civil and spend so much time lying and posting half-truths, rumors, innuendos,  conspiracy theories and assassinating the character of all Democrats
> ...




Sarcasm, it is so ... ridiculous in this matter.

My question to you, is why are you so tolerant of racism, misogyny, voter suppression, white nationalism, unfair tax reform (fraud); and the hate and fear mongering.

Answer this, with examples of which party engages in this, and which party attacks the other for their racism, misogyny, etc.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 22, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


The hatred, hypocrisy and intolerance flows from both ends of the spectrum like water from a fire hose.

But each end is paralyzed by this intellectual myopia that restricts their vision to only the bad of the other side.

It is this symptom of the affliction of hardcore partisan ideology that I find so fascinating.

I believe that you're being absolutely sincere and honest.  And that's another behavior from both ends that I find so fascinating.
.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 22, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



The first step in a mental illness is for the patient to admit they are out of touch with reality.  It's time for you to take that step, since hate posting and 100% divisive rhetoric is way out on the fringe.

btw, I don't hate you; I reject everything you post as discoursing on every major issue as if you are an authority, and never in my experience responded with a rational, thoughtful, substantive or thought provoking response.

That is what makes you a hack, and incredulous.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 22, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



It's okay cupcake, they'll be along with your meds soon. 


Get ready to surf the blue wave.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 22, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



You find rational and reality formed opinions "fascinating"?  What  conspiracy theory have I (for example) ever proffered?  Would you deny that so many of these fantasies (Deep State, Birther, expansive voter fraud, "Socialism!", "Open Borders", "Lock her Up", Climate Change is a fraud) and the attacks on those who challenge these absurdities is equally as toxic? 

How about the use of pejoratives? 

I admit coining the phrase Callous Conservatives, but have never used words like "libtard" or "Dimm", or Dumbocrat which are echoed throughout every thread by the self defined conservatives and Republican fellow travelers; I have never attacked those who are gay or lesbian and seek to deny their rights, I have never attacked Black Lives Matter and the NFL protest as anti American, anti Military. 

You ignore these and many more issue which divide the left from the right.  And let's not forget to offer Trumpism, those who support Trump and vote for a  Republican in 15 days perpetuates the hate, fear and divisive rhetoric which has become the new normal from the right.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 22, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Yet another vivid illustration of my point, thanks.
.


----------



## westwall (Oct 22, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> 
> 
> *Truthaphobia democrats have it*
> ...







Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 22, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> You find rational and reality formed opinions "fascinating"?  What  conspiracy theory have I (for example) ever proffered?  Would you deny that so many of these fantasies (Deep State, Birther, expansive voter fraud, "Socialism!", "Open Borders", "Lock her Up", Climate Change is a fraud) and the attacks on those who challenge these absurdities is equally as toxic?
> 
> How about the use of pejoratives?
> 
> ...



Quote one instance of me using pejoratives like that. I'll wait. I don't, because I don't like that.




I don't fit into your PC box so I'm a "Hateful bigot" amirite?

Keep going snowflake, I know how to make your indoctrinated wittle brain short-circuit. 

Who's the president of The United States?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 22, 2018)

westwall said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Is on display as Trump&Co. have come to believe the GOP will lose the power they have, and the hope they had to have the power they hold to last forever.
> ...



Thanks for sharing.  The substance of your post, its so thought provoking, and your thoughtful comparison is so original, were you a reporter for a Rupert Murdoch Newspaper he would claim you were a Pulitzer candidate.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 22, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > You find rational and reality formed opinions "fascinating"?  What  conspiracy theory have I (for example) ever proffered?  Would you deny that so many of these fantasies (Deep State, Birther, expansive voter fraud, "Socialism!", "Open Borders", "Lock her Up", Climate Change is a fraud) and the attacks on those who challenge these absurdities is equally as toxic?
> ...



Good grief, you even proved the antithesis of your claim.  The Reader will look to the signature in everyone of your posts to prove what a bigot you are! 

How dumb is that?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 22, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




Yep, I see are incapable of answering a simple, straightforward question. 
Your brain short-circuits before you can answerthe question.

You have earned 1 "OrangeManBad".

This is literally how your brain operates:
(I'm not saying you're unintelligent)





More about it Here:

How Political Correctness Hijacked Trump Inauguration Protesters’ Brains


----------



## westwall (Oct 23, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...








You're welcome.  Next, time try not projecting, then maybe we can have a legit discussion on the topic instead of your juvenile whining.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 19, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I found more civility for you 

https://www.dailywire.com/news/38502/watch-female-antifa-punches-spits-conservative-amanda-prestigiacomo?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 19, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Had one of my officers taken this young women into custody I would have had mental health evaluate her before booking.  If they did not find her to be a danger to herself or others, and she had parents able to pick her up, I'd have her cited and released to them.  If she had no one to take care of her, I'd send her off to county and recommend protective custody.


----------



## westwall (Nov 20, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...








Oh?  Multiple counts of battery and all you would do is cite her?  It is that sort of inaction that ensures these asshats escalate their behavior.


----------

